# Kentucky No7



## Hein510 (26/3/14)

Could this be a Jack Daniels flavoured juice? If so then I WANT!!!!
http://www.vermillionriverejuice.com/Kentucky-Blend-No-7_p_75.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (26/3/14)

Me too!!


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

I think you're right on the money there.. Certainly does sound like old Mr Daniels himself.

Would be awesome to try!


----------



## Mklops (26/3/14)

It does sounds very promising! Love me some uncle Jack, especially the Jack and cola's..

My mind is filled with the thought of mixing that with some Liqua Cola to see how it turns out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (26/3/14)

Maybe we could do a group purchase at some stage, with all that would like a bottle; to bring down the costs?

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------

